# Head light's wont go down



## Mikeylikesit (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey everyone,
Just purchaced this car (90 240sx) and the headlights wont go down, thought initially was a vacume issue, but I have learned that they use electric motors not on vacume pumps........any sudgestions on common issues that would cause both not to retract???


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Pop the hood, you'll see these two black cylinders near the lamps, flip up the tops and turn the knobs. The lights will lower. As for getting it fixed, take it to your tune up shop.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

and some people dont notice that there is a button to the left of the headlight switch that makes the headlight stay up wether or not they are on. atleast its stuck up and not down,putting a new motor in is a pain, i did it on mine since the drivers side quit working, a few hard to reach bolts


----------



## Kuro (Jan 13, 2004)

yeah what 240sxbegginer said, or if that doesnt work check your fuses, relays and wiring.


----------

